# British college scarves



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I found this website to be interesting, if not entirely accurate:

https://acollegemiscellany.com/scarves/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Not entirely accurate is an understatement. It has several London colleges, schools and hospitals incorrectly listed under the University of London. And has missed out two of the largest and most important London universities, namely, City University, and the University of Westminster. 
Students of City University are the only students allowed to have thier graduation cermeony at The Guildhall in the City.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*University Scarves*

The uni scarves from J.Press are quite swell. My, father, brother, and I all have our respective alma matters. They do look a tad Harry Potterish but do look good with a long Barbour.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*A Tad Harry Potterish...*

There are SO many worse examples that might be followed. Surely Potter copies much and steals from all sorts.

Other Good Leads to Follow: "rather Churchillian" -- "quite Evelyn Waugh" -- but always try NOT to look "too Queeny".


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I've recently become obsessed with college scarves and I'm trying to amass all the scaves of my universities and learned societies. 

Here's the scarf of the Burgon Society:


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Good looking scarve Charlie.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*College Scarfs*

I sometimes wear the academic scarf of a college at the U of Cambridge. I did not go there. However, it is EXACTLY the same school colors as where I did my undergraduate work. (Likewise, I sometimes wear a NATO watch strap in the regimental colors of a British Army regiment in which I did not serve. However, it is EXACTLY the same school colors as where I did my undergraduate work.) And I happen to think the colors look good on me.

I happen to have a necktie in these colors, but it was not sold as these Cambridge or regimental colors, so I feel no remorse.

I appreciate the whole "respect my colors" thing. But unless they're also gang colors (!), I probably won't respect them. Around these parts, everyone comments on them as my university colors, with no mention of also being a Cambridge college or regiment.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I found that J Press offered a scarf in my university colors, although sold as a 'Yale' scarf. The scarf is quite nice. Apparently Yale is a small Connecticut school.

I've wanted to get an Exeter College scarf. I was there for a summer. Surely that rates a scarf.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^I found that J Press offered a scarf in my university colors, although sold as a 'Yale' scarf. The scarf is quite nice. Apparently Yale is a small Connecticut school.
> 
> I've wanted to get an Exeter College scarf. I was there for a summer. Surely that rates a scarf.


small world.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*College scarfs*

I spent a semester at University College Galway and now have an excuse to buy another scarf.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm a fan of the Press scarves as well. No one makes a Drew University scarf, so I had to settle for the hunter and navy offering from Press. Does the job quite well!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

This is just a bit off topic but, are any of you aware of sources for college scarves down up in the colors of USA colleges/universities; specifically Big 10 universities; more specifically for Penn State University? It would be rather nice to add to my scarfing options.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm currently trying to obtain my university scarf and has run into some dilemmas! Firstly, the scarf in question (University of Wolverhampton) I have seen in photos seem to have a darker blue than what is official (as in its arms) to the extent that it looks exactly the same as the scarf of University College Oxford!

The scarf in accordance with my interpretation of the regulations (two versions):

The University arms:









The scarf as sold by the university in photograph (one in artifical light and the other daytime):

The UCO scarf:

UCO colours:

I haven't seen the scraves in the flesh but I'm puzzled as to the correct colour. Either I buy the official scarf or I try and get one made to a colour which I think is more close to the correct blue as I see it to avoid it clashing with the UCO scarf...


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^I found that J Press offered a scarf in my university colors, although sold as a 'Yale' scarf. The scarf is quite nice. Apparently Yale is a small Connecticut school.
> 
> I've wanted to get an Exeter College scarf. I was there for a summer. Surely that rates a scarf.


I've nearly got a Yale scarf when they were last on sale. It's pretty darn close to my school's colors and I'm not anticipating them adding my school any time soon.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, just realised something after some digging. The UCO yellow is in fact 'gold' so it is darker than the Wolv one (also the stripes are slightly thicker). However, I found that there is also a potential clash with Queen Mary, London... Gah!

Oh, what the hell! I'll just get the official one since many will not know the difference


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> The University arms:


That looks like an outing by the new Sheridan Club? My application will soon be in the post!


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I have one from the University of Edinburgh (I did attend), and the wool is so thick that I doubt I'll ever need it outside of Scotland!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Zingari said:


> That looks like an outing by the new Sheridan Club? My application will soon be in the post!


It is indeed!

Also, got the scarf today:

It is still darker than in _ought_ to be. In fact, the version with the university crest has an even darker blue!

The next scarf I'm going to get is a New Sheridan Club scarf which I am having made to order by Ryder & Amies for £25. It is not official so I am having to decide upon the colour arrangement.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

A New Sheridan scarf! THAT is appealing, especially for just 25 pounds... My application will shortly be in the post too--and not just for the scarf possibilities!


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

Reds & Tops said:


> I'm a fan of the Press scarves as well. No one makes a Drew University scarf, so I had to settle for the hunter and navy offering from Press. Does the job quite well!


I have a Press scarf for my alma mater (colors in my avatar), but does anyone else think that their scarves are a bit too scratchy or itchy? I ended up finding another scarf also in my school colors that's much softer, and now the Press one gets almost no wear. Probably wore it all of once or twice.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> A New Sheridan scarf! THAT is appealing, especially for just 25 pounds... My application will shortly be in the post too--and not just for the scarf possibilities!


Here is an image of the proposed pattern:

Red, black and silver. This comes from the necktie. I also used this arrangement for the riband of my boater.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Here is an image of the proposed pattern:
> 
> Red, black and silver. This comes from the necktie. I also used this arrangement for the riband of my boater.


I'm very interested to see how this turns out - I might commission one in my schools colors myself!


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

markdc said:


> I have a Press scarf for my alma mater (colors in my avatar), but does anyone else think that their scarves are a bit too scratchy or itchy? I ended up finding another scarf also in my school colors that's much softer, and now the Press one gets almost no wear. Probably wore it all of once or twice.


They most definitely are, but I have a fairly high tolerance to the scratch so it doesn't bother me.

That and cashmere is a bit too expensive, unless of course it's on sale.


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> This is just a bit off topic but, are any of you aware of sources for college scarves down up in the colors of USA colleges/universities; specifically Big 10 universities; more specifically for Penn State University? It would be rather nice to add to my scarfing options.


 I would contact the University bookstore.

(Hi Jovan!)


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, go to your alma mater's shop and they should sell the official scarf. If they don't, find out the colours of your university and have a scarf MTO. The necktie may be used as reference for this but most modern university neckties are not traditionally striped so you might have to look at the arms of the university, the academic hood lining or simply ask the university what the official colours are. After that, you've got to make sure the colours don't clash with another institutions (often modifying the shade, arrangement or width of stripes does the job). 

Proper ones are just plain stripes with no crests, letters or other decoration on them. They are mostly plain ended (I have never seen ones with fringes).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thanks to both Zon Jr and Cardcaptor Charlie for the excellent guidance. The last time I checked, The PSU Bookstore sold only a scarf made of polyester cloth (of some sort) and I would really prefer a wool or perhaps even a silk design. I will check with them again and, should that not prove fruitful, the MTM route does additional promise of success! Thanks again, to both.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I would get the scarf and have it copied in wool form. 

Also, traditional college scarves are constructed from strips of wool panama sewn together in a tube like form and then the ends are sewn shut flat. I have never seen one in silk.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have been told that O'Connell's sells English made scarves from the same maker as J Press in various color combinations. It might be worth an email or phone call to enquire if they have the colors you want.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
O'Connell's is presently processing an order for a sportcoat for me. I will call them this AM to see if an appropriately colored scarf could be added to the invoice. Thanks AlanC!



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> ....Also, traditional college scarves are constructed from strips of wool panama sewn together in a tube like form and then the ends are sewn shut flat. I have never seen one in silk.


You are amazing...far more of a sartorial historian than I am. Thanks much for the guidance. If I'm going to do this, I want to get it right! Thanks again Cardcaptor Charlie.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Always glad to help you spend your money.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

The Andover shop in Boston can have a schoolboy muffler, i.e. college scarf, made in any color combination. If you are stateside this would be a good option if your college, school, or club is not regularly stocked elsewhere.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Charlie - Where did you get the ribband made for the boater as I think it will look rather appealing on mine?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I have been told that O'Connell's sells English made scarves from the same maker as J Press in various color combinations. It might be worth an email or phone call to enquire if they have the colors you want.





AlanC said:


> ^Always glad to help you spend your money.


LOL...and you do it so well!  Per your suggestion, I called O'Connell's and, while they do not presently have any, in PSU colors, coming in, they are going to include a few in next years order from their supplier. It appears I should have one in hand by next July! Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

One can design and order a college scarf in any color and stripe combo from Luke Eyres:

https://www.luke-eyres.co.uk/(1x3pn.../6/CategoryName/Fashion Scarves/id_category/2


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Taliesin said:


> One can design and order a college scarf in any color and stripe combo from Luke Eyres:
> 
> https://www.luke-eyres.co.uk/(1x3pn.../6/CategoryName/Fashion Scarves/id_category/2


Ah yes but not for £25 I would imagine


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't want to be the fly in the ointment, but I have a different take. If your school doesn't have a muffler that's been designed and marketed by one of the British outfitters or someone like J. Press, it's probably because it's not the sort of school for which one should wear a schoolboy muffler.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

^ That's probably true, actually. Can definitely see that being the case. 

However, many people here are likely exceptions to the rule when it comes to interest in dress, so hey, if you have school pride, might as well show it!


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

markdc said:


> ^ That's probably true, actually. Can definitely see that being the case.
> 
> However, many people here are likely exceptions to the rule when it comes to interest in dress, so hey, if you have school pride, might as well show it!


I'm with you - doesn't hurt me in any way even if it's not my thing. I'd just get a chuckle, and not in a good way, if I saw someone who went to East State Ag University wearing a school-colored schoolboy scarf.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Please work out a list of what the state college crowd is allowed to wear. What brand of overalls is appropriate?


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Please work out a list of what the state college crowd is allowed to wear. What brand of overalls is appropriate?


Not sure if that's a joke or sarcasm. If the latter, am I off-base to suggest that there's a wee bit of difference in terms of "trad appropriateness" for a Harvard grad to wear a muffler in the school colors, as contrasted with a UMass-Boston grad?

I'm not depricating UM-B as a school, I AM depricating it as "trad."


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

School colors are school colors. A scarf is just a scarf.

I just get a chuckle, and not in a good way, at your arrogance.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Zingari said:


> Charlie - Where did you get the ribband made for the boater as I think it will look rather appealing on mine?


I made it myself.



Zingari said:


> Taliesin said:
> 
> 
> > One can design and order a college scarf in any color and stripe combo from Luke Eyres:
> ...


LE have a minimum order of six so unless you have five other people who want the same scarf (or you can afford the £90 surcharge) then that is not a viable option.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

PorterSq said:


> Not sure if that's a joke or sarcasm. If the latter, am I off-base to suggest that there's a wee bit of difference in terms of "trad appropriateness" for a Harvard grad to wear a muffler in the school colors, as contrasted with a UMass-Boston grad?
> 
> I'm not depricating UM-B as a school, I AM depricating it as "trad."


If it should be raining in your area today, as it certainly is in this area, and you have to be out of doors for any reason, be careful. With you nose canted so high in the air, the risk of inadvertent drowning in such weather, is a very real concern!


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

This is silly: we don't all need to be East Coast bluebloods and Choate, Exeter or Phillips Andover grads to enjoy looking great while having pride in the school(s) we attended. 

As a Harvard grad from fly-over country (who wears my school muffler proudly in the dead of winter), I would encourage *anyone* to buy or have made a wool scarf/muffler with his alma mater's colors. It's a wonderful addition to anyone's wardrobe - both functional and attractive.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

Agreed, college and club scarves are for all. Why let the merchandisers at J. Press have the final say over whom they are appropriate for, when the merchandisers' decisions are based on some combination of what they expect will sell (in some cases a function of an institution's size) and what will give more authenticity to their much larger Japanese business? If you went to UMass Boston, you can even wear your UMass scarf to the UMass club:



That would be trad, right?


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

swb120 said:


> This is silly: we don't all need to be East Coast bluebloods and Choate, Exeter or Phillips Andover grads to enjoy looking great while having pride in the school(s) we attended.
> 
> As a Harvard grad from fly-over country (who wears my school muffler proudly in the dead of winter), I would encourage *anyone* to buy or have made a wool scarf/muffler with his alma mater's colors. It's a wonderful addition to anyone's wardrobe - both functional and attractive.


This argument has been had a 100 times here in a 100 contexts.

There's nothing wrong with being a non-east coast blueblood (I am east coast, I am NOT a blueblood), but too closely aping that style as an outsider seems a little...Great Gatsbyish to me.

If you don't understand what I mean, wear an ascot to the next Big State U football game and see how people react to you.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

dmac said:


> Agreed, college and club scarves are for all. Why let the merchandisers at J. Press have the final say over whom they are appropriate for, when the merchandisers' decisions are based on some combination of what they expect will sell (in some cases a function of an institution's size) and what will give more authenticity to their much larger Japanese business? If you went to UMass Boston, you can even wear your UMass scarf to the UMass club:
> 
> That would be trad, right?


FWIW, the Umass "club" is a rental banquet room. A big company, called Club Corp, no less, sells the space. UMass shares their "club" with about 20 other schools in the Boston area. I've been to it (I believe when I went, it was the Northeastern Club for that week).


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

PorterSq said:


> This argument has been had a 100 times here in a 100 contexts.
> 
> too closely aping that style as an outsider seems a little...Great Gatsbyish to me.


If you want to dress a certain way, I see no reason not to do so.

The notion that some people are entitled to wear trad clothing (insiders) while others (outsiders) are not seems entirely misguided to me.

If the point you're trying to make is that you need to dress with some thought to the occasion/location in mind, I'm with you. But it would be just as dumb for a "blue blood" to wear an ascot to a big U college football game as anyone else.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

AlanC said:


> School colors are school colors. A scarf is just a scarf.
> 
> I just get a chuckle, and not in a good way, at your arrogance.


I agree AlanC..it is a rather silly notion.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

1) People have the freedom to wear whatever they want. Clothing and style is a personal choice.

2) It is possible that some thing a person may wear may label this person as a "poseur" or not "authentic" in others' eyes. (i.e. wearing the tie of a regiment you did not serve in or a club you do not belong to, to use a common example, or wearing a Martha's Vineyard VV tie when you've never even summered there before). Some people may feel that wearing a scarf in the style traditionally worn by Oxbridge or Ivy League students is "fake"; others may not.

3) However, if you, as the wearer of whatever clothing you wear, are not bothered by any of the above, then props to you. Whether or not someone laughs at you is their business (and whether they are being uptight or or correct or arrogant or "proper" is subjective anyways). You just shrug your shoulders and laugh right back.

4) If you are indeed someone who takes issue with another person who is being "Gatsby-ish," then unless it is a matter of official decorum (say, there's not too much you can do about it (unless this is somehow covered under the law), because 1) people have the freedom to wear whatever they want. It's not in the Bill of Rights, but whatever.  Some non-Harvard grads will still still wear a Harvard sweatshirt, even if they don't know anybody who attended school in Cambridge, and there's nothing you can do about it!


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

markdc said:


> 1) People have the freedom to wear whatever they want. Clothing and style is a personal choice.
> 
> 2) It is possible that some thing a person may wear may label this person as a "poseur" or not "authentic" in others' eyes. (i.e. wearing the tie of a regiment you did not serve in or a club you do not belong to, to use a common example, or wearing a Martha's Vineyard VV tie when you've never even summered there before). Some people may feel that wearing a scarf in the style traditionally worn by Oxbridge or Ivy League students is "fake"; others may not.
> 
> ...


I concur with this analysis. Just note that wearing a college scarf isn't like wearing a VV tie. It signals to people on the "inside" that you're one of them. I'd say it's rather more like getting outfitted in head-to-toe sailing gear and living in Kansas. It's not wrong, per se, but it is...silly.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

Also, there are varying standards of "silliness" that depend on your own personal gauge.

While I am an Ivy League grad, I am also the son of immigrants to the States. Does this mean my wearing of Brooks and Press makes me a poseur? Possibly, to some people's eyes, although my own personal standard says this is fine.

However, to allude to one of my previous examples, I refuse to buy patterned ties I have nothing to do with. I like watermelon and tennis, so I'll buy watermelon- and tennis-patterned ties. However, having never owned a vacation home in Cape Cod nor played lacrosse, I won't purchase a tie that might imply such a thing.

Different strokes (or standards) for different folks.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

markdc said:


> Also, there are varying standards of "silliness" that depend on your own personal gauge.
> 
> While I am an Ivy League grad, I am also the son of immigrants to the States. Does this mean my wearing of Brooks and Press makes me a poseur? Possibly, to some people's eyes, although my own personal standard says this is fine.
> 
> ...


Same background (son of immigrants, ivy grad). Yes, too much makes you a poseur in my opinion. Where that line exists, I agree, is up to the individual. I also thought it was understood that part of the way this board functioned was that people could share where they think that line is. If not, then I'll not mention it again.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

But aren't all of the Ivy League scarves, and ties for that matter, themselves totally inauthentic inasmuch as they are copies of the idea of British regimental ties (which are of a very specific pattern and not merely school colors in a polyester stripe carried in the campus shop and which vary in width and direction from one year to the next) and scarves? If J. Press can slap a few colored stripes together and call it the "Dartmouth" scarf, why shouln't anyone else do so for any other college? I doubt there is a place in the world where someone would be laughed at, or even looked at, for wearing a schoolboy style muffler. Assuming, of course, the weather is cold.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

dmac said:


> I doubt there is a place in the world where someone would be laughed at, or even looked at, for wearing a schoolboy style muffler. Assuming, of course, the weather is cold.


My understanding is that wearing a muffler of a school you didn't attend in England is equivalent to fighting words in some circles. I may be wrong on that, but maybe one of our UK friends can advise us.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

PorterSq said:


> My understanding is that wearing a muffler of a school you didn't attend in England is equivalent to fighting words in some circles. I may be wrong on that, but maybe one of our UK friends can advise us.


_That_ may be true, but isn't that how this all started? The UMass Boston or the East State Ag U grad wants to wear the right scarf by having it made. I guess some people can't win.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

dmac said:


> _That_ may be true, but isn't that how this all started? The UMass Boston or the East State Ag U grad wants to wear the right scarf by having it made. I guess some people can't win.


I agree, it was a tangent. I was only trying to respond to one of your points.

My opinion is some people shouldn't wear schoolboy mufflers, just like a non-sailor shouldn't get decked out, head to toe, in sailing gear. If people disagree, that's fine with me. I'd prefer if they didn't launch ad hominem attacks (from moderators, no less), but I'm a big boy and can take it.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, to each his own. In order to end the week on a happy note, here is a tale from one of the threads linked below this one, that shows the benefits of "posing":

"True story: my friend once had a scarf from Barts which he bought purely for the colours. He was wearing it in a pub when he was approached by a woman who recognised the scarf and wanted to talk about med school days. 

My friend - as he always maintained he would do - came clean immediately, owned up to never having been there and confessed he bought the scarf because the colours appealled to him.

And that is how he met his wife."


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

dmac said:


> Well, to each his own. In order to end the week on a happy note, here is a tale from one of the threads linked below this one, that shows the benefits of "posing":
> 
> "True story: my friend once had a scarf from Barts which he bought purely for the colours. He was wearing it in a pub when he was approached by a woman who recognised the scarf and wanted to talk about med school days.
> 
> ...


HA! See that? I take it all back - all you East Ag State Grads should not only wear schoolboy mufflers, but wear the Yale model!

That was good for a chuckle and a nice story - thanks and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

In regards to ettiquette of ties and scarves, it really depends on the situation. I don't know about America but here in the UK there is an unspoken rule that wearing ties or scarves that one is not entitled to is bad form or worse, fraudulant as in claiming to hold a position or rank that you do not have (akin to wearing a medal in public that you are not entitled to wear). I know some clubs that actively discourage members from buying the official tie/scarf and handing it to other people. 

I have noticed that for ties at least, the main universities produce two versions, one official striped one meant for the students and one 'general public' one with crests or various silly designs on them. With scarves, they might produce one plain striped and one striped with a crest or logo sewn on it though scarves is not seen as important as ties. AFAIK, plain striped ties/scarves are the proper stuff and the other type is for public consumption (though not always the case as sometimes universities change the design of their ties after they run out of current stock unlike the older ones which have a continuous supply of the same pattern). 

Even be this so, there is nothing stopping you from buying said tie or scarf and wearing it as you will as no law protects said tie and scarf from being worn by those not entitled to wear them. In the past, ties and scarves was sometimes seen as equiv. to a club ID card but this has all changed nowadays.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I honestly am not sure what the history of the schoolboy scarf is, but I assume it began in England and migrated to the US. Press and O'Connell's use Luke Eyres, or at least they both use an English maker. The scarf is 'authentic' because it's an English scarf, correct? I suspect that the Ivy League schools adopted--aped--the look of the 'authentic' English schools: Oxford and Cambridge (one doubts the Brits imitated Harvard or Yale). Now, why is it not costume, or chuckle-worthy wannabeism, if the Ivies ape the Brits but is if the land granters ape the Ivies (if the latter is, indeed, what happened).

I suspect that if one were to research old pictures from land grant colleges that schoolboy type scarves would show up. What is it that grants authenticity? Originality, age, geographic location?

I wouldn't be surprised if during its heyday that the natural shoulder 3/2 look had as many or more outlets in the South as it did in the Northeast. I know J Press tried to capitalize on this by sending touring salesmen into the South. Were these Southern customers chuckle worthy suckers or legitimate authentic wearers of Trad clothing? Does it inspire a scoff to see a Southern man wear Alden cordovan tassels?

Is the man who wears a polo coat or chukka boots, or even a polo (ie, button-down) collar, but has never played a chukker one merely a poseur?

What of the Japanese wearer of traditional American clothing? What of the American who seeks authenticity by purchasing Ivy clothing from Japanese owned J Press?


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I dunno about the history of scarves but I know that their 'autheticity' and 'accuracy' are sometimes written in said college's statutes. I know that London has it clearly written within its academical dress regulations the exact pattern of its ties and scarves (and also blazers and pocket squares!):

(page 8)

Strangely enough, you cannot get the official tie from their online store, you have to buy it from the various outfitters of London such as Benson & Clegg, etc. They only sell a rather rubbish 'public' one on their website. I have never seen their official scarves as well so these would probably ahve to be made bespoke. 

As for Oxbridge, the proper ties and scarves are the individual college ones. The university-wide ones are I think modern and meant for the public.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

AlanC said:


> I honestly am not sure what the history of the schoolboy scarf is, but I assume it began in England and migrated to the US. Press and O'Connell's use Luke Eyres, or at least they both use an English maker. The scarf is 'authentic' because it's an English scarf, correct? I suspect that the Ivy League schools adopted--aped--the look of the 'authentic' English schools: Oxford and Cambridge (one doubts the Brits imitated Harvard or Yale). Now, why is it not costume, or chuckle-worthy wannabeism, if the Ivies ape the Brits but is if the land granters ape the Ivies (if the latter is, indeed, what happened).
> 
> I suspect that if one were to research old pictures from land grant colleges that schoolboy type scarves would show up. What is it that grants authenticity? Originality, age, geographic location?
> 
> ...


AlanC,

You're entitled to your opinion, but why am I not entitled to mine? As has been said in this thread (including by me), if you think it's fine, go for it. I think it's too far over the wannabe line, but to each his own. You don't need my approval, so why try to convince me?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay, I'm getting confused.

I'm a tenth generation Southerner, went to public college, and our colors, Carolina Blue and white, are the same (I think) as Eton.

So I can or cannot wear a scarf with a 3/2 sack suit?


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> Okay, I'm getting confused.
> 
> I'm a tenth generation Southerner, went to public college, and our colors, Carolina Blue and white, are the same (I think) as Eton.
> 
> So I can or cannot wear a scarf with a 3/2 sack suit?


Yes - with a Deere or Nascar mesh cap so nobody thinks you are trying to pass as bona fide.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Green3,

Don't own any, do have shotgun though, come visit.

Actually, when I go out west or up north, and say I'm from Charlotte, very few people ask about the Panthers or Bobcats, but they all know NASCAR. All I can tell 'em is, they drive real fast turning left.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I made it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone is interested in having a University of Cincinnati scarf made up private message me.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> Green3,
> 
> Don't own any, do have shotgun though, come visit.
> 
> Actually, when I go out west or up north, and say I'm from Charlotte, very few people ask about the Panthers or Bobcats, but they all know NASCAR. All I can tell 'em is, they drive real fast turning left.


As a Canadian of modest background I have to wear my trad gear with hockey hair lest anyone accuse me of passing off.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

PorterSq said:


> AlanC,
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion, but why am I not entitled to mine? As has been said in this thread (including by me), if you think it's fine, go for it. I think it's too far over the wannabe line, but to each his own. You don't need my approval, so why try to convince me?


Obviously, you are entitled to your opinion. No one has stopped you from saying anything. But as you have said, this a board where we discuss such things. I was more fully expressing some views on the authenticity issue, which you raised. Just as you are entitled to your opinion so am I entitled to express disagreement with it, even burdened as I am by two state college degrees. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Green, 
c'mon down and we'll go to a Checkers (minor league hockey) match. You can explain, and I'll find a racer to tell us both about NASCAR.

Bring your tweed & flannel.

Seriously, though, and back on subject, it seems that almost any style and stripe pattern has already been claimed by someone


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Obviously, you are entitled to your opinion. No one has stopped you from saying anything. But as you have said, this a board where we discuss such things. I was more fully expressing some views on the authenticity issue, which you raised. Just as you are entitled to your opinion so am I entitled to express disagreement with it, even burdened as I am by two state college degrees. :icon_smile_wink:


A state college degree? Never woulda guessed...


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> Okay, I'm getting confused.
> 
> I'm a tenth generation Southerner, went to public college, and our colors, Carolina Blue and white, are the same (I think) as Eton.


There's also the arrangement of stripes to consider. Some difference is all that is needed.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

AlanC said:


> one doubts the Brits imitated Harvard or Yale


Stranger things have happened though you are right. John Harvard was in fact an alumnus of Emmanuel College, Cambridge.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> As for Oxbridge, the proper ties and scarves are the individual college ones. The university-wide ones are I think modern and meant for the public.


Oll Korrect. Wearing a university tie would invoke little more than confusion; possibly you are a member of staff with no college affiliation but with some affection for the university? Or perhaps you had some dreadful run-in with your college authorities and one should back away slowly...


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Did I mention that socks exists?


----------

